

The Secret To Living A Happier And More Fulfilled Life  - emilsp
http://nostatusquo.co/secret-to-happiness

======
jsanroman
I agree that gratitude is the secret to happiness; however, I think that if we
are all happy and grateful there will be no progress in the world. Economical
progress happens because a lot of people work hard to become
rich/famous/powerful or because they are trying to fill expectations or are
trying to make an example to those they love or to rub it in the face of those
who don't believe in them. Surely when they finally reach the top they realize
that they are still not happy. The world progress economically but maybe not
humanly.

So I think we need to have people that believe that happiness is in gratitude,
people that believe that happiness is in producing more and people that
believe that happiness is in given other people opportunities.

